# Soap THINNING after adding FO?



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

OK... so we just did our second batch of soap... followed the Walmart recipe resized down....

Soap came to trace... 

added FO (Peaks Spiced Cranberry)

and was ready to move fast... but the soap really thinned out again... no hint of trace!

Even stick blended a bit again because it just did not act as it did Tue when we used CS Vanilla...

Did not want to mess it up so went ahead and poured... but concerned?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

If you had trace before adding and got the FO incorporated really well (which you should have since you used the SB afterwards) I think it'll be okay. Once you know how each FO behaves it will get easier. Be sure and keep notes for each fragrance you use and in a way that will make it easy for you to go back and look. After I had so many batches made and it was getting cumbersome to locate which one used which FO I made a card file just for FOs that included where I got it from, how much to use, whether or not it discolors and/or accelerates. And honestly, I rarely soap anything that accelerates, no matter how good it smells. LOL


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

OK thank you Kathy!

And yes.... keeping a soap notebook!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Becca likes this too much we are *fighting* for our turn at each step... :lol


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:rofl I am glad I soap alone :biggrin


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

But THIS is the plus side....

:biggrin I am sitting at the computer...

:rofl SHE is cleaning up.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL 

I let Jim make two batches yesterday (after I had everything measured out and ready). Of course they were laundry and dog soap..I wasn't ready for him to take on something I wanted to be pretty. And he's great at lining my molds for me and refilling my oil tubs....both are my least favorite jobs. LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There are companies which are notorious for cutting their FO's, and when you soap with their FO's not only do you have to use more or your scent is way to light, but you are adding 4 or 5 ounces of more oil to your recipe, of course it thins out your trace and it also makes your cure longer. The closer you can purchase to the manufacturer of the fragrance and not to resellers the better, usually your FO's will be. Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Well the eo did the same... we'll see how they turn out. 

Most of our candle fragrances are Peaks... though they are more $ than Candle Science... *most* of them are stronger. But now we get to see how they work in soap... and the spiced cranberry is one of the stronger scents... 

What we used today for EACH batch was - 

9oz coconut oil
4.7oz safflower oil
18.28oz lard
10oz water
4.5oz lye

then 1oz of fo in 1st batch
and .5oz of eo in the 2nd batch

I'm now officially out of lard & coconut oil... must get more so we can soap again... :lol

Actually I have a nice big bucket of coconut oil.... but it is NOT refined or deoderized... got it for cooking, but forgot I had bought refined before... I just can't get into *coconut fried chicken*.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lynn use it to fry chicken in a pan, when braized good on each side, pour out the oil, but leave all the bits stuck to the bottom of he pan, add a can of coconut milk (not the sugar sweetened one) and let simmer until falling off the bone and the coconut milk has thickened....it is to die for! Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

hmmm THAT sounds good!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Vicki, Can you share which companies are known for cutting FOs? 

Tiffany


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

We just unmolded the 2 batches from yesterday... both smell good! The Peppermint batch has some ummm *cosmetic* issues. The mold was not greased well enough and took some work to get it out.

They hardened up REALLY nice!

When we finished batch #1 we covered it with a lid & blanket, then made & poured batch #2 (same mold, but other side... leaving the middle empty)...

Then moved it to the oven... we'd had it on warm... left it on warm 1 hr then turned it off and left it overnight. 

I think these are harder already than the vanilla is and they are thicker bars...

Differences - 

in the vanilla batch we did not use the oven and used the MAX water

in the 2 batches yesterday it recommended 8-12oz of water so we used 10oz... and put it in the oven.

I may ask my friend for a little goats milk... I want to make some with goats milk, but my girls have not kidded yet and she has one that kidded almost 2 weeks ago... she's only getting a cup or 2 a day, but she *might* share if I promise to make her some lavender soap... LOL


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

My house sure smells GOOD!

Now someday soon I need to make ME some Almond Pastries soap (it is my favorite candle!)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Remember you are saponifying butters and oils, so don't grease your molds with things that sap. Whatever is in the spray pam type stuff, I use the walmart knock off, it doesn't saponify. I always had sticking problems when using full water. Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

[[[Whatever is in the spray pam type stuff, I use the walmart knock off, it doesn't saponify.]]]

That is exactly what I bought. I bought strictly by the Walmart recipe except safflower instead of sunflower oil...

Do you happen to know if the ones from Sam's are ok too?? Looking online they look cheaper.

I think I sprayed a heavier coating when I did it the other day... Becca sprayed this batch. The Cranberry was ok... but the Peppermint stuck. I had to cut EACH bar before I could take it out...


----------

